# لحم الخنزير فى المسيحية



## bopp (4 يونيو 2009)

هل الخنزير حلال فى المسيحية ام حرام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (4 يونيو 2009)

إذا كنت تقصد عن أكله, فهو غير ممنوع في المسيحية
راجع المواضيع التالية:
سؤال عن لحم *الخنزير* وتحريمة 
*لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير *

و إستخدم خاصية البحث لإن السؤال هذا تمت الإجابة عليه كثيراً

يُغلق بسبب التكرار


----------

